# UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010, Germany



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

*UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

The Interzoo is a massive international pet trade exhibition held every two years in Nuremberg, Germany.  

http://www.interzoo.com/en/default.ashx" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

To give you an idea how big it is check out the list of exhibitors -

http://www.interzoo.com/en/exhibitorsproducts/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

Dan Crawford and I were already planning to go along, as photojournalists for PFK, and also as consultants with Roy Devani, director of Unipac.

Then recently came some very exciting newsâ€¦.

Dan and I have been invited to design, plant and display an aquascape, to be featured on Tropicaâ€™s infamous exhibit.

It is Tropicaâ€™s 40th Birthday and to celebrate they are putting on a very special show.  Some of may have seen photos from previous years' exhibits, and they were very impressive to say the least.

As part of the Tropica exhibit, The Green Machine and Oliver Knott are also showing aquascapes.

All the aquariums used will be 120x50x45cm (similar dimensions to the Oliver Knott display tank @ TGM) and made from acrylic that has better clarity than opti-white glass!

The tanks are to be set up quite soon, grown on by ourselves for a couple of months, then specially-shipped to Germany to Oliver Knottâ€™s home, where they are going to be grown on further and maintained by Oliver.  

Oliver lives locally to Nuremberg so the final trip with the aquariums should be relatively straightforward.  The acrylic makes them much, much lighter than the glass equivalent.

This is the biggest honour UKAPS has had so far and it is a wonderful opportunity to launch the Society as a group of serious, positive, and forward-thinking enthusiasts on a truly international scale.

Tropica have been approached by many other international aquatic plant/aquascaping forums but they chose UKAPS, as they consider we best represent the future of the hobby.  

Tropica also chose The Green Machine as they consider they best represent the future of the planted aquarium retail sector.

Needless to say we are very excited indeed and intend to do UKAPS very proud.


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

oh wow. this sounds amazing George!
Congrat for you guys i bet this is a nice challenge for both of you. i really like the fact that companies started to support aquascaping and they ask help from its pioneers finally.

Shipping tank to Germany isn't sound easy. So fingers crossed this will work out smoothly.

Interzoo will be huge we may could meet there   
Can not wait to see the final tank at Interzoo next year.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

wow! what a great honour chaps, well done.  Im sure youll do ukaps proud!

Wouldnt fancy shipping a planted tank all the way to germany though!  Would the subsrate be at rick of sliding on such a big tank or are there ways around it?


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

That's just crazy!  As I understand it, Interzoo is a trade show, but am I right in saying members of the public can go too?

Congrats guys.  It shows that, as a society, the only way is up!  It will certainly help the society's profile too 

Edit - Just read on the site that's it is trade only.  Shame, I fancied a trip to Germany


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> That's just crazy!  As I understand it, Interzoo is a trade show, but am I right in saying members of the public can go too?
> 
> Congrats guys.  It shows that, as a society, the only way is up!  It will certainly help the society's profile too
> 
> Edit - Just read on the site that's it is trade only.  Shame, I fancied a trip to Germany



Steve, if you have some connection to the shops they may have some invitation which you could use. Worth a try.
But only trade you're right.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Thanks, guys!

One of the first questions I asked was about shipping a planted-up tank all that way.  Apparently Tropica are very experienced with such things and I'm assured that it will be fine.

Worst case scenario we send Oliver photos of the tank before we send it, and if it's a disaster he can fix it over the three months!


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

This is going to be awesome but a real challenge at the same time. It's going to be a great experience whatever happens and i'm truly honored to have been asked to be part of it.


----------



## andyh (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

What an amazing opportunity! I am sure you guys will do a cracking job representing UKAPS  

One thing i would ask is make sure you take loads of pics and that you put together some sort of slide show/video showing us mere mortals how good Interzoo 2010 was.

I think its a great tribute to the UK that UKAPS and The Green Machine are held in such high regard by a company like Tropica.

I am excited and i am not even going!


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Congratulations guys that is trully amazing and all the hard work is really paying off 

Looking forward to seeing plenty of photos from the event 

Once again congrats and do us proud as always


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Thanks Andy and Paulo!

We've got some exciting news about the aquascape too, so watch this space...


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

And I forgot to mention that it was on The Green Machine's recommendation to Tropica that we were chosen over others to represent Tropica on their stand.  

Thanks, guys!  Let's show the rest of the world how good the UK is!!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> *UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*
> 
> This is the biggest honour UKAPS has had so far and it is a wonderful opportunity to launch the Society as a group of serious, positive, and forward-thinking enthusiasts on a truly international scale.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is absolutely amazing, and a huge tribute to the hard work of UKAPS' founders in creating a forum for *'serious, positive, and forward-thinking enthusiasts' *- George, you couldn't better describe why UKAPS does it for me, and why UKAPS fully deserves this accolade.

And it's a massive, well deserved boost to TGM, too.  I'm impressed!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Thanks, Paul!  Kind words indeed.  

It's easy to think UKAPS is just another forum, but it's events like this that allow us to communicate on so many more levels than any forum or website can allow.

The UKAPS primary mission is to promote the UK planted tank and aquascaping hobby, and opportunities like this don't come much better.


----------



## glenn (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*



> Tropica have been approached by many other international aquatic plant/aquascaping forums but they chose UKAPS, as they consider *we best represent the future of the hobby*.


            



> Tropica also chose The Green Machine as they consider they best represent the future of the planted aquarium retail sector.


             
how far in to 2010 is it? 
it sounds amazing anyway!
do us proud!


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*



			
				glenn said:
			
		

> how far in to 2010 is it?
> it sounds amazing anyway!
> do us proud!



It's in the middle of May I believe


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

A taste of the Tropica stand at Interzoo 2008...


----------



## samc (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

wow, what a great chance to get the uk up there  

i am interested into what ideas you have for the scape.


----------



## andyh (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> A taste of the Tropica stand at Interzoo 2008...




andyh says with a heavily sarcastic tone *" yeah that looks rubbish!" *   Green with envy!

so me being nosey as always, what you got planned?


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Thanks, guys!



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i am interested into what ideas you have for the scape.





			
				andyh said:
			
		

> so me being nosey as always, what you got planned?


It's early days but SteveUK got us thinking and quite rightly suggested we get the UKAPS massive involved with some creative control over the 'scape.

Dan and I are still formulating plans but one idea is to live stream us actually playing around in the tank with different hardscape designs etc.  UKAPS members can give us live feedback via Gabble or similar and let us know what they think, if they're happy with what we're doing, and if/how they could improve it.

UKAPS members would also be welcome to attend the 'scaping session at Dan's place.  It would likely be a weekday evening when UKAPS forum traffic is heaviest (and my weekends are mostly booked up with family stuff).

It could turn into chaotic confusion (too many cooks spoil the broth?), but I think it could work (many hands make light work?)

Anyway, there's one idea.  Please don't bombard this thread with too many other ideas, but rather PM me or Dan.

Cheers!


----------



## Superman (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Great news and it's a signal to say that the UK is where it's at.

It's fantastic exposure for both the forum and the founders to display why we're here.

Good luck guys, I know you'll do us proud


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Thanks, Clark!


----------



## a1Matt (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Absolutely brilliant. Congratulations guys.  You have done UKAPS proud         

I'd like to post this up in the wants\swaps section....

[swap] spare plants for plane ticket to Germany

....


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

wow...   excellent news for the UK scene!


----------



## Lozbug (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Great news, well done.


----------



## John Starkey (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Wow George and Dan that's awesome news,not only does it say people are taking notice of ukaps in the Uk but on an international level too,and not only that but it's a
sure sign that you two guys are also being noticed as aquascapers of some note too,I'm sure you will come up with something stunning that will show  the rest of Europe what Uk aquascapers are capable of,

regards john.


----------



## JamesM (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

If you need to borrow a brick or two...


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Thanks, guys and girls!

We really appreciate all the lovely feedback.  

And please do remember it's UKAPS as a Society that's been chosen too, not just Dan and I...  So it's a big pat on the back for Team UKAPS!


----------



## The Green Machine (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

And from our point of view guys we are thrilled to see UKAPS represented on an international level......it was only a matter of time !

Best to everybody,

Jim,Mark and co.


----------



## James Marshall (3 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Well done guys, I can't think of any better men for the job   .
This is indeed exciting news for UKaps as you will be hitting the international scene.

Cheers,
James


----------



## CeeBee (5 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

What a fabulous opportunity and a great experience.  Well deserved and I have no doubt that you'll do a first class job  8)


----------



## Egmel (5 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Excellent.... the plans for world domination are underway 

Seriously though this is great news and while I probably wont be able to offer much to the aquascaping I'm definitely there on the support front!   Loving the idea of a live feed and gabbly, would definitely be up for that.


----------



## AndyOx (7 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

That's such a huge honour for you both! While you say it is UKAPS as a whole it is YOUR expertise in setting out a scape that they have requested! Congratulations to you both!! All the photo's I have seen of your "gardens" (albeit green eyed   ) point to you being a great "ambassador" for the Uk planted aquarium scene..... even though some of us mere mortals are some way down the road behind you............................ and over the hill........... and round the bend and quite possibly left at the traffic lights too!

Well done to both   

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (7 Nov 2009)

*Re: UKAPS @ Interzoo 2010*

Thanks James, Caroline, Egmel, and Andy.  

Your kind words are very much appreciated.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jan 2010)

Fantastic that UKAPS is going to be represented, and even better that it was Tropica that invited you two.

Interzoo is closed to visitors, but a resourceful person can still go.

In order to go in one has to provide one of the following:
What documents are required as proof of eligibility?
Business registration document which clearly indicates that the company trades in goods exhibited at Interzoo
Extract from the commercial register which clearly indicates that the company trades in goods exhibited at Interzoo
Recent supplier invoices which clearly indicate that the company trades in goods exhibited at Interzoo 
Employees can prove their eligibility with written confirmation from their employer on letterheaded paper stating that they are to visit the exhibition on behalf of the company 
Students can prove their eligibility with a valid studentâ€™s identity card and a valid matriculation certificate
Personal written invitation from an exhibiting company 
Admission vouchers supported by business registration document or informative official document

It is pretty straightforward to open a LTD company, and it can be closed afterwards with no penalty, the price I believe is Â£35.

http://www.companyformations247.co.uk/


----------



## George Farmer (11 May 2010)

So is anyone else going to the Interzoo?

I'm taking my camera so I'll be sure to take a load of shots to share.

I reckon nanos will be a big thing again, as well as loads of LED lighting.  Lots of acrylic too.

Apparently the planted display tanks are amazing, and I can't wait to see our UKAPS/Tropica tank! 

Graeme is there already and says it's awesome.

Me and Dan are flying out Friday evening.


----------

